# Hack the Book: Ένας μαραθώνιος επαναπροσδιορισμού του βιβλίου



## Earion (Nov 25, 2015)

Ποια είναι η υπόσταση ενός βιβλίου; Τι την ορίζει; Ομιλίες, συζητήσεις και ένα διήμερο hackathon επανεξέτασης και δημιουργίας νέων προτάσεων για ό,τι σημαίνει βιβλίο.

Το HackTheBook είναι ένα φεστιβάλ που απευθύνεται σε designers, εκδότες, επιμελητές περιεχομένου, start-uppers, προγραμματιστές και δημιουργικούς ανθρώπους. Το κοινό του φεστιβάλ θα έχει την ευκαιρία μέσα από ομιλίες, εργαστήρια και ένα διήμερο hackathon να επαναδιαπραγματευτεί και να προτείνει νέα μοντέλα διανομής και υπόστασης του βιβλίου.

Στις 22, 23 και 24 Ιανουαρίου 2016 στη Στέγη του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση οραματιζόμαστε και επανασχεδιάζουμε το βιβλίο πέρα από το βιβλίο, μαζί με designers, καλλιτέχνες, εκδότες, προγραμματιστές, συγγραφείς, ποιητές, hackers, καινοτόμους επιχειρηματίες, το δίκτυο του Europeana Space και την υποστήριξη της ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ (Ελεύθερο Λογισμικό / Λογισμικό Ανοιχτού Κώδικα).

http://www.sgt.gr/gre/SPG1553/


----------

